# CAJmods



## Alex (6/2/15)

*CAJmod S2 111*
By intog · 2 days ago · 8 images · 1,590 views · stats

























And one of his newer designs





link to more http://www.reddit.com/r/cajmods

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## eviltoy (6/2/15)

Narce

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (6/2/15)

That is extremely sexy!


----------



## CloudSurfer (6/2/15)

Thats a shweet mod, where did you find it?


----------



## Alex (6/2/15)

Wow, this guy is seriously freakin talented. 

"Got sick of my helping hands set, so I designed my own..."







CloudSurfer said:


> Thats a shweet mod, where did you find it?



http://www.reddit.com/r/CAJmods/new/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dr Phil (6/2/15)

That is one sexy Box mod


----------



## andro (6/2/15)

Alex said:


> Wow, this guy is seriously freakin talented.
> 
> "Got sick of my helping hands set, so I designed my own..."
> 
> ...


and is good with 3d printing to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

